# uk based IP's looking fo uk based TS



## shadowseeker (Mar 10, 2006)

HI, We are a married couple from the  north of England looking for a UK TS nearby but will consider other areas for our last ditch attempt to have our own baby. Looking for advice on how to find a surrogate, and general support and chat.


----------



## shadowseeker (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone know of any other uk surrogacy sites?


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you on any ** groups?


----------



## shadowseeker (Mar 10, 2006)

we are on 1 ** site, not sure what they all are and would want to be on ones that are private x


----------

